# Storing onions?



## NYBrit (Jun 30, 2007)

What's the best way to store onions?  We have ours in the refridgerator in the store plastic bag but it's started to stink the fridge out lol.  Is it better to store the onions in a storage container or should they be stored in the fridge?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been cooking for nearly 50 years and have never stored onions in the refrigerator.  I've always kept them in a hanging wire basket in the kitchen.  Never had a problem with them sprouting or spoiling either.  I would think the refrigerator is too moist an environment for onions.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2007)

Onions should be in a cool dark place with air circulation.  The fridge is not the best spot.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 30, 2007)

The only time I keep onions in the fridge, is after they have been cut for use.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 30, 2007)

The plastic bag isnt helping.I think they need air to not spoil I also store my onions in a wire basket in the laundry room its somewhat dark and cool in there


----------



## NYBrit (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies.  We're going to buy a wire basket to store them in.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool, dark, dry. NO refrigeration! If you only use half, then refrigerate the unused half. Use it within 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2007)

NYBrit said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your replies. We're going to buy a wire basket to store them in.


 

A plastic bin with holes all around will do as well.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2007)

2-3 days, Bob?
I've kept partially used onions in the fridge on a plate with plastic wrap over them for more than a week and they were fine. Tasted good, not slimy, nothing growing on them (that you could see  )....  I always buy big onions and it seems I always have one in the fridge for a while.  I don't throw it out until it starts to dry up and the layers separate. Not that it's a good thing, but I thought they lasted longer than a couple days.....

I keep my onions on the fridge in the plastic bag, but the bag is opened and loose so the air can get at them.  I wish I could get a hanging basket, but my kitchen is layed out so goofy I have no idea where I'd hang it.  The only cool, dark place in my house is the basement


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll be the voice of dissention here.  I always store my onions in the frige, along with the other veggies.  Of course, I go through them pretty darn fast, as well.  I usually buy 5 - 6 large onions a week, and use them during that week.

The main reason I keep onions in the fridge, is that helps keep them from causing tears when I cut them.  Of course, a razor-sharp knife helps that as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I've kept partially used onions in the fridge on a plate with plastic wrap over them for more than a week and they were fine.


 
I sliced onion at my house is an eaten onion! In a day or two!

Bon Appetite!!


----------



## fireweaver (Jun 30, 2007)

on a vaguely related note (mine are stored in a basket in the pantry), what can you do with them when they *are* sprouted?  i know that several other members of the allium genus have quite attractive flowers, but does anyone have any stories about growing their uh-oh onions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2007)

They're still useable up to a point.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 30, 2007)

I keep mine in the fridge too, usually in the net bag they came in.  They keep nicely.  

Don't put the apples next to them in the crisper drawer.  Not a good flavor for apples.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 1, 2007)

I keep mine in a cupboard in a ventilated plastic bin - garlic is stored in a separate bin on top.  Keep them away from potatoes though - I've heard that gets nasty.!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 1, 2007)

I keep both my onions & garlic in wire & bamboo slatted baskets in a dark, cool back corner of my kitchen counter.  Any leftover cut raw onion is sealed tightly in a small plastic bag & put in the vegetable crisper in the fridge, where it remains good (if it lasts that long) for about a week or so.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

If whole, best stored somewhere dark and cool.

If sliced, wrap in plastic tightly and refrigerate. 

If wet, pat dry on washcloth/towel before storing, if any parts are soft, cut them off!


----------

